# Moving Ariens tracks model while off



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm considering an Ariens Deluxe or Pro track machine but only if I can move it around while off. Is there any way to do it? (other than putting it on a moving dolly?) The "differential lock" doesn't allow it to free-wheel right?

The other major track brands all now support this:

Honda: handle levers
Husqvarna: freewheel control near the bottom of the frame
Ariens: ??? Nothing?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I went to the Ariens site and found just the 24 Track. Are the others, hydro track & pro track discontinued?


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Zavie said:


> I went to the Ariens site and found just the 24 Track. Are the others, hydro track & pro track discontinued?


They're on there. 

Ariens Track Snow Blowers | Superior Traction


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet, get the Hydro Pro Track!!!


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Zavie said:


> Sweet, get the Hydro Pro Track!!!


I might! But only if I can figure out whether I can push it around the garage easily when off.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

According to this post, there's a lever to disengage the tracks. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/807697-post25.html


> The ariens hydro has one slightly annoying feature which is that to move it with the engine off will require bending down to engage and dis engage a lever that couples the transmisson to the drive wheels



EDIT: I finally found the answer is the manual. The Hydro Pro 28 Track model seems to have a "Transmission Bypass Rod" on the back down on the left side. It can be removed "to move the unit short distances with the engine stopped".

Interestingly, the manual says the rod must be pushed back in before starting the machine or you can damage the tranmission. Gack.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

While I found the answer for the hydro pro, I still don't know about the Platinum. I'm looking at the owners manual and it doesn't mention anything about a transmission bypass. 

Are there any owners of the Platinum Track 28 out there? Can you get the machine to move while off?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm pretty surprised they don't make it very easy to bypass and then not do any damage to it while in bypass? That's just crazy if that's the case....... gotta think they would have designed an easy way to deal with a machine that's not running...... preferably with gloves on. Most machines in the past had a lever you could step on..... :>/


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I finally found an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 track in stock, and drove 1+ hours to go see it. I was excited like a kid at Christmas and was ready to buy. 

I left disappointed. 

This thing is heavy. And difficult to move around when off. I didn't get to run it so I don't know what it's like to drive for real. But standing behind it, lifting it up and down, and trying to move it around the store while off.... wow. I just kept thinking, geez do I really want to deal with this? I would fiddle with the platinum 24 and 30 and think wow these are so much more nimble. 

I was still ready to buy, but I decided to check out the Hondas one more time before making my decision. I put my hands on a 928 and it was a night and day difference. It's more compact , lighter, and far easier to move around while off. It seems the Honda tracks are fundamentally superior to the Ariens in almost every way.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

matto said:


> I finally found an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 track in stock, and drove 1+ hours to go see it. I was excited like a kid at Christmas and was ready to buy.
> 
> I left disappointed.
> 
> ...


The Honda's are amazing machines. I think that either the 928 or 1332 would serve you well. I have watched lots of video on the web of these machines and they can really throw. If there is video of these machines clogging under wet heavy snow then lets see them and present them to [email protected] for his analysis.


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

youtube.com/watch?v=RAv9-SfGZoo

This is a video showing how does it move without engine on dry and hot surface. It's not too bad. Not easy as the wheeled one, but not too hard


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I ended up buying an Ariens Hydro pro track 28 today. It'll be delivered one day next week. 

Despite the tracks being a significant negative compared to the Honda, I needed a 28" machine so it will fit in my shed, and I read too many negative things about the HSS928's being low on power (for the price) and more importantly their tendency to break sheer pins. 

Instead I'll have a monster machine with hand warmers and gobs of power. I just hope auto-turn doesn't drive me crazy on my driveway. We'll find out soon.


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

I Had a 2013 28" deluxe before I decided to change it for a track platinum 28 this year.

I never got any issues with auto turn. In fact I loved it , really easy to move and very efficient. I was able to move my snow blower with only one hand

I never had any trouble that we can read on internet, it was going where I want to.

For the shear pin on the ariens, I never break on even If I drive into a corner of concrete stair.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

danmp said:


> I Had a 2013 28" deluxe before I decided to change it for a track platinum 28 this year.
> 
> I never got any issues with auto turn. In fact I loved it , really easy to move and very efficient. I was able to move my snow blower with only one hand
> 
> I never had any trouble that we can read on internet, it was going where I want to.


That's great to hear. I will report back about mine once I've been able to use it!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

matto said:


> I ended up buying an Ariens Hydro pro track 28 today. It'll be delivered one day next week.
> 
> Despite the tracks being a significant negative compared to the Honda, I needed a 28" machine so it will fit in my shed, and I read too many negative things about the HSS928's being low on power (for the price) and more importantly their tendency to break sheer pins.
> 
> Instead I'll have a monster machine with hand warmers and gobs of power. I just hope auto-turn doesn't drive me crazy on my driveway. We'll find out soon.


Awesome machine for your needs! Can't wait till you post pics/video of this bad boy. For sure you will never lack power. Consider asking Santa for a Go Pro camera setup for Christmas. This way you can have plenty of action video to share. :3tens:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on a sweet new machine that Ariens is a beast with the 420cc Briggs engine, 16 inch auger and heavy duty construction, best of luck with it.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

danmp said:


> I
> For the shear pin on the ariens, I never break on even If I drive into a corner of concrete stair.


Or a solid block of ice


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

We will get around 30-40 centimeters (12-15 inches ) of heavy wet snow tonight. I will finally give on the track tomorrow.

They said we will get a very snowy winter compared to last winter, and even if we get half the snow we will probably get this year, I live in a special location where we always get the double than the prediction for my city.

Even If don't get a sloped driveway, the track is a must, I need to push the snow more than last year I need more room to blow it on the grass. 

I will come back tomorrow with some review on the track.

Our biggest winter was in 2008 with 650 cm ( 255 inches) But at that time I didn't had my house and no snowblower. Of what I understand we will get a winter like that this year.

There is few picture of the last which was concidered like a small winter.

i186.photobucket.com/albums/x249/danmp/impression/GOPR0106_zpskqzwogtc.jpg
i186.photobucket.com/albums/x249/danmp/impression/GOPR0099_zpsmicxdvpr.jpg


----------

